# Tobacco blends some one new to pipes must absolutely try.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Title says it all - I've so far only smoked aromatics, some virginia generic, and McClelland's 221b Series Honeydew as well as McClellands 2010 Anniversary.

I've already gotten into the trade list for buying veteran's a couple tins for some samples.

I'd also like to get a list started of some of the must smoke tobacco blends out there that nobody should ever miss out on.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Dunhill Nightcap and GL Pease Westminster if you like English blends. Irish Flake if you like a strong nic hit and burley tobaccos. For a Virginia I really enjoy C&D Opening Night.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Already traded... OK Ennerdale Flake. Yes I know I am and Ennerdale whore.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Need to put disclaimer on the Ennerdale though. I enjoy it but many think it has way too much flavoring. That is one you really should try as a sample before committing any money to it. It will also ghost the heck out of your pipe.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would say as must trys:
A "light" English like Frog Morton on the Town. 
A "syrian latakia" English Like 3oaks syrian or MacB HH Vintage Syrian
An "oriental" English like Dunhill EMP, Presbyterian, or Rattrays Red Rapparee
A Virginia Flake like FVF, Dan Hamborger Veermaster or Dunhill Flake
A Vaper like Escudo (coins are cool)

Also One should try a couple OTC burleys like Prince Albert, Carter Hall or Sugar Barrell.

From there you will get an idea of the direction you should be heading.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

must tries in my book
Virgina: full virginia flake, Lux twist flake, Irish flake (warning Irish flake is a heavy Nictine dept flake) MacBaren Virginia #1 
Vaper: Lux bulleye, Lux navy flake, Escudo, 
Virginia/Burley, MacBaren Navy flake, Pertson Uni flake
straight Burley OTC Prince Albert, Suger Barrel, PS burley cube but that has a light dressing.
Latakia
Frog Morton, Frog Morton across the pond to taste the difference between cypres and syria Latakias
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> I would say as must trys:
> A "light" English like Frog Morton on the Town.
> A "syrian latakia" English Like 3oaks syrian or MacB HH Vintage Syrian
> An "oriental" English like Dunhill EMP, Presbyterian, or Rattrays Red Rapparee
> ...


I agree completely. A good cross section of varieties is more important for the beginner than any 'big name' tobacco. Find out what direction you want to pursue, then ask again!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Jason, when I hit you with your NPS, it will be with blends I feel you should try to get the flavor profiles of the different blends. It will make it much easier to decide what samples to order and what types of blends are to your liking.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I can only add a few. Even though I've been smoking a pipe for many years, I used to just buy bulk at the local tobacco shops (or if on vacation, I'd often try the bulks there). I've only recently begun buying tins, bulk from online retailers, or paid attention to what the bulk was that the shop used and put their own name to (assuming it wasn't actually their blend).

One of my favorites, it is a nice light English with just a hint of latakia so it isn't overpowering for someone new, or just new to an English, is 4noggins' "Bald Headed Teacher". Great, but not overpowering, smoky latakia smell in the bag and when smoking. You can taste a nuttiness, probably from the burley. It burns very easily, probably from the Virginia. If I'm not careful I have a tendency to smoke too fast and it has never given me tongue bite. The smell, almost as nice as an aromatic. In many ways, it is the best of both.

Frog Morton is another good transition from aromatics to English blends.

I'm not sure it is a beginner tobacco, but after you've had some exposure to lighter English blends and you are used to the Orientals and latakia, you owe yourself a favor and you should try some Esoterica Margate. The more I smoke it the more I love it, but it will seem pretty strong if you aren't used to smoking an English.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I am still wet behind the ears when it comes to this pipe thing, and the four that have made the biggest impressions on me are:

McClelland Three Oaks Syrian
AC Petersen Escudo 
Robert McConnell Scottish Cake
GL Pease Key Largo

Have unopened tins of GL Pease Fillmore, C&D Mississippi Mud and Esoterica Penzance that I am looking forward to trying. Next I want to try Rattrays Marlin Flake, C&D Tuskegee Airman and McClelland Blakeney's Best Bayou Slice.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

For an english, I say Gordon Pym. It's excellent.
On the virginia side, Hal O' the Wind or Royal Yacht
Orientals....Yenidje Highlander or Smyrna No.1
Aro's...Firedance Flake and Da Vinci
Strong tobacco flavors...Irish Flake and Brown Bogie
Nic kick...C&D Burley Flake #1 and Kelly's Coin.

Those are my picks. Of course you gotta try the Dunhills and the ones already mentioned but I'm always a little different.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

For an english, I say Gordon Pym. It's excellent.
On the virginia side, Hal O' the Wind or Royal Yacht
Orientals....Yenidje Highlander or Smyrna No.1
Aro's...Firedance Flake and Da Vinci
Strong tobacco flavors...Irish Flake and Brown Bogie
Nic kick...C&D Burley Flake #1 and Kelly's Coin.

Those are my picks. Of course you gotta try the Dunhills and the ones already mentioned but I'm always a little different.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Hal O´ the Wynd & McClellands Aurora.
I'we only had a tin of Aurora, it's hard to get where I am so the experience can be coloured by that(but I dont think so).
The reason why I mention these two is that they show some(!) of the diversety of virginias. Aurora is up to this day the most aromatic tobacco I've tried (fruity), yet it's supposedly a straight va. I have'nt found an aromatic I like yet so if or when I get my hands on enough it would probably be a part of my rotation(not daily).
Hotw is one of the most straight baccy tasting blends I know of, nice in the evening and when you need just that extra nicotine. Somewhere inbetween the two, the typical Va and to me that place is occupied by Capstan, so I can't help you there. But many here can and have done so to.

As somebody stated earlier, it's smart to roughly find out what you like.
I'm glad I'm not that into burlys and aros yet. I have more than enough with exploring va, va/per and the latakia blends.
Check out TR and find someone with similar taste and read about his/hers favorite blends.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Westminster is a definitive English blend.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

For an English my favorite so Far is the McClelland 3Oaks Syrian. This stuff is running a close second with me for my favorite tobacco right behind Escudo.


----------

